# Unusual Redwood



## rtriplett (Jun 21, 2012)

[attachment=6929][attachment=6930] I was given a piece of this wood. I was told it is Redwood. Someone called it compression wood. It looks a lot like Fir, but the depth of the grain is beautiful whatever it is. I made some into a box and gave some to a friend. I am using another piece now to make another box. Someone bought this one at a show. It drew a lot of attention. Watco Danish Oil as a finish. The top is some Curly Redwood from Rock B.
Robert


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 21, 2012)

That's gorgeous! Very well done.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice- Should be able to tell fir from redwood by weight. Looks cool either way. What is size and if you do not mind me asking how much did it sell for?


----------



## drycreek (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Rowdymon (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, that grain pattern is unreal.

Lovely box, great use of the wood and letting it do the talking...


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Jun 22, 2012)

WOW! That's some gorgeous wood


----------



## rtriplett (Jun 22, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice- Should be able to tell fir from redwood by weight. Looks cool either way. What is size and if you do not mind me asking how much did it sell for?



The wood was very dry and very heavy in 2 x 8 form. I cut some more today and thought it smelled like Fir- sort of. The box was about 8" long x 6" tall x 5" wide. It sold for $75.00. I had it marked at $85.00, but reduced the price after 2 days of slow sales. I am making another one now.
robert


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 23, 2012)

I love that stuff! ....and the box


----------



## rockb (Jun 24, 2012)

rtriplett said:


> I was given a piece of this wood. I was told it is Redwood. Someone called it compression wood. It looks a lot like Fir, but the depth of the grain is beautiful whatever it is. I made some into a box and gave some to a friend. I am using another piece now to make another box. Someone bought this one at a show. It drew a lot of attention. Watco Danish Oil as a finish. The top is some Curly Redwood from Rock B.
> Robert


Hey Robert, I remember that curly "top".......turned out really well and obviously it found a good home. : ) The side piece looks a whole lot like curly redwood too. Lots of variations in color with redwood. I have seen curly Doug fir though.....a possibility for the sides. 

I'm working just north of McCoy Reservoir......closer to your house than my own. : ( Keep postin' them pics.... Rocky


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this one, but boy is it beautiful! Well done.


----------



## rtriplett (Oct 4, 2012)

I sent a similar box, with some other items, to Nathan Anderson of Anderson's Alternatives in Mendocino, Ca. He salvages wood there and makes big tables in his shop. He has sold some things for me in his small gallery. He says this is Doug Fir. 
I will go with his opinion since he has it in his hands to give it a good look and he has years of experience milling wood. Kind of funny because I tell people I don't work with Fir or Pine!! I recently made two sizes of this box. I love to get this wood out into the sun.[attachment=11608][attachment=11609]
Robert


----------



## rmbonham (Oct 4, 2012)

Camero68 said:


> Giving justice to the stunning wood. It is a source of genuine inspiration.



beautiful, i am a huge fan of redwood.


----------



## phinds (Oct 4, 2012)

rtriplett said:


> I sent a similar box, with some other items, to Nathan Anderson of Anderson's Alternatives in Mendocino, Ca. He salvages wood there and makes big tables in his shop. He has sold some things for me in his small gallery. He says this is Doug Fir.



Yes, it is. The sides for sure (see pics on my site) --- the top's hard to tell.


----------



## rtriplett (Oct 4, 2012)

phinds said:


> rtriplett said:
> 
> 
> > I sent a similar box, with some other items, to Nathan Anderson of Anderson's Alternatives in Mendocino, Ca. He salvages wood there and makes big tables in his shop. He has sold some things for me in his small gallery. He says this is Doug Fir.
> ...



The top is curly redwood.


----------



## rtriplett (Oct 4, 2012)

phinds said:


> rtriplett said:
> 
> 
> > I sent a similar box, with some other items, to Nathan Anderson of Anderson's Alternatives in Mendocino, Ca. He salvages wood there and makes big tables in his shop. He has sold some things for me in his small gallery. He says this is Doug Fir.
> ...


Just got home where I can look at your site for wood ID. I have gone there quite a few times in the past. Great resource. Had to get past a lot of construction grade Fir, but finally saw something like the wood I posted. It almost has to be seen in the sunlight with oil on it to see the great figure. When I have a box at a show, I watch people run their hand over it and they are expecting it to be rippled like it is carved. but it is flat instead. I have a 2" x 6" x 5' piece to play with still. It has a lot of weathered cracks, but still pretty. I like to have a top of curly redwood for contrast on a box. Here is a picture of a box made with the side grain showing- 2.5" tall.[attachment=11620][attachment=11621] The top wood is from RockB
Robert


----------



## phinds (Oct 4, 2012)

rtriplett said:


> The top is curly redwood.



*DOH !*

I focused so much on the grain that I overlooked the curly figure.


----------

